# A christmas story



## mysteryscribe (Dec 25, 2007)

It was the Friday before Christmas and I was headed off to surprise my old college roommate, when I took the wrong turn. I probably should have called him from the airport instead of renting the car but I wanted the wheels anyway. Jeff taught at the university where I received my BA. I went on to law school and Jake went to grad school.

His Christmas open house party was known as a mini class reunion. I had never attended one before and wouldn't have attended that one if Julie, my part time girlfriend, hadn't decided it was time for our semiannual breakup. With nothing but a bleak, depressing Christmas alone staring me in the face, I decided at the last minute to make the trip. Jeff wasn't expecting me, but then he wasn't expecting anyone in particular. He sent invitations to everyone he knew and just hoped a few of them would show up. At least that was how he put it in his email.

for the rest t was the Friday before Christmas and I was headed off to surprise my old college roommate, when I took the wrong turn. I probably should have called him from the airport instead of renting the car but I wanted the wheels anyway. Jeff taught at the university where I received my BA. I went on to law school and Jake went to grad school.

His Christmas open house party was known as a mini class reunion. I had never attended one before and wouldn't have attended that one if Julie, my part time girlfriend, hadn't decided it was time for our semiannual breakup. With nothing but a bleak, depressing Christmas alone staring me in the face, I decided at the last minute to make the trip. Jeff wasn't expecting me, but then he wasn't expecting anyone in particular. He sent invitations to everyone he knew and just hoped a few of them would show up. At least that was how he put it in his email.

http://www.2hot2cool.com/11/deacon1/christmasstory.rtf


----------

